# Container Ship Aground



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

The 2004 built, Singapore registered container ship 'Bareli' has grounded on the coast of China.
Item here - http://www.klaveness.com/press_room/index.php
and some pictures here - http://www.shipwrecklog.com/log/2012/03/bareli-broken/


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*re MV MARELI*

Photo Of The Ship


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Built 2004 for Peter Dohle, as Wieland, then Norasia Polaris then Emirates Victory. 

Looks like she has had it.

And what are Torvald Klaveness doing playing with container ships?

A nice first try out for the new Chinese pollution response procedure, fwiw.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

As a CNCo man, who had ten years taken off his life by a joint venture with Torvald Klaveness, I really find it difficult not to smirk...

Rock dodging in heavy weather on the coast of China is not for beginners.


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

Andrew, It's called diversification not playing, LOL. Post #1 and see fleet list, 3 can boats shown and 4 newbuilds coming. I wish I had the cash to play like that. LOL.

Cheers John L.(*))


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Yet another one for the skip, ugly looking thing mind you.


----------

